
Ask HN: Can I be public about a interview process with a Company? - interviewiii
Hi HN<p>I just took a frontend coding challenge with a 50 Million funded company and they rejected my solution.<p>I repect that, but I think they were wrong about some of the feedback. One was about how to average RGB colors and other about file structor.<p>I want to tell others how they do the interview and what I think was right, but my first impression is that it may backslash on me.<p>But I don&#x27;t want to keep quiet just because I am scared of a big company and other people thinking about interviewing with this company may be told they are wrong and don&#x27;t know they were right.
======
win_ini
I'd say - wait a week or two. See how you feel then.

You can post an interview "review" on glassdoor.com - there are thousands of
reviews, including stories similar to yours. The companies can respond but
don't know who you are(well, kinda), nor can they change your review.

Ultimately, as long as you make the post constructive - you should write a
review. But - Don't write to spite.

------
brudgers
Depending on your objectives, it might be more constructive to ask the company
the basis for the opinion that the solutions were incorrect. It could be that
there were additional considerations that the company missed or vice versa.

On the other hand, if the goal is to publicize the nature of the coding
challenge, then it really doesn't matter how one goes about justifying it. No
matter how doing so is rationalized, one ought to be willing to live with the
consequences of their actions.

Good luck.

------
JSeymourATL
> but I think they were wrong about some of the feedback.

Your interviews and code challenge feedback were not posted in a public forum.
Neither should your professional opinion.

If you feel strongly about it-- compose a note to the hiring executive,
informing him (in businesslike fashion) how & where their process failed. Take
the high road, offer ways they can correct the problem.

Incidentally, even smart, well intentioned companies screw up the hiring
process and miss out on great talent.

------
rajacombinator
You should weigh the upside and downside. Upside is likely: you feel slightly
vindicated, get a few up votes and comments when you xpost to HN. Downside is
likely: burning bridges with that company, damaging your reputation by making
people think you're stubborn and immature and will leak things that should be
private.

Best bet is just shrug it off and keep moving.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Have you considered the possibility that you were actually wrong?

